# Nerite Snails



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

I have them in my goldfish tank and they do just fine.  
My tank is usually fairly steady around 71F (from ambient room temp, lighting, etc), although it has dropped to 65F and the nerites didn't seem to have a problem.
Will your tank really be around 65? I thought mine would be, but it's always several degrees warmer than the room temperature, even at night.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

yes, nerite snails can tolerate temps between 65-85 degrees. I wouldn't go below 65 though (although that would be difficult without a chiller anyway.) Snails are very hardy little guys.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well my dad set the house heater to heat the house if it goes below 65*F. So yea, I think there could be times where the water is very cold. The tank is right by a window, so there is probably a draft.

Then in the summer the AC doesn't turn on until the house is hotter than 84*F.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Yes they can live at that temp. During the night the water temp will slowly get down to 65F. The problem is when you first buy them, if you simply take them out of 80F water and plop them in 65F water, they will likely die from shock. They do fine if the water temp changes slowly though, like in a normal night/day cycle.


----------

